# Peperomia seeds



## dendroalvaro (Mar 5, 2013)

Hi i have some peperomias sp in bloom and have had a lot of times but i wnat tp get seeds pf them amd dont know how to fertilize the plant. Do someone know how to do it because i dont inow where the pollen is found and if i found it where to live it in the pther plant
Thanks


----------



## dendroalvaro (Mar 5, 2013)

No one knows?


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

I've only got seeds from self-pollination


----------



## andersonii85 (Feb 8, 2004)

The pollination of many of the species is poorly studied. Many are assumed to be wind pollinated. P. serpens, P. emarginella, and P. maguerie all seem to self pollinate. I've noticed some of the fungus gnats are attracted to a few species inflorescences like P. alata. P. fagerlindii inflorescences smell sweet to me and perhaps are beetle pollinated? I'd like to know the answer to your question as well 😄


----------



## dendroalvaro (Mar 5, 2013)

ok i will wait if my sp are self pollinated because they are not identified. One is an sp from colombia and the other is an sp from panama i think it was.
Thank you for your answers


----------

